# Ms Rügenland



## klee (24. Februar 2003)

Hier Noch mal was zur rügenland hatte vorige woche schon was zu geschrieben das wir am 16.2. oben waren und nich rausgefahren sind trotz vorigen ok von der frau   .Und nun sind 5leute von mir gestern noch mal hochgefahren und was soll ich sagen die waren wieder nich drausen die anderen kutter sind alle rausgefahren auser die MS Rügenland hat es wohl nich mehr nötig :r  :r .Das war für 3 leuten innerhalb von 14 tagen die 2 pleite und 1600 km umsonst und das bei den bezinkosten :e  :e  :e  :e  :e  :e  :e  :e .Für mich is der kutter gestorben und für die anderen 5 auch ,nächstes mal fahren wir nach heiligenhafen da fahren sie wohl immer und gefangen wird da auch.


----------



## angeltreff (24. Februar 2003)

Sowas ist nicht nur ärgerlich, sowas ist sch...

Liegt wahrscheinlich nicht am Wetter, sondern der Käptn hatte wohl einfach keine Lust.  #d


----------



## Pete (24. Februar 2003)

kennst du herrn gräning so gut, dass du ihm so was nachsagen kannst...falls das nur so eine laue vermutung gewesen ist, wäre es schlimm, dass wir uns hier zu so platten sprüchen im board hinreissen lassen... #d 

ich weiss dass die gränings ab und zu hier auch lesen...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Februar 2003)

Das ist ja wirklich Mißt. Kann es sein das da irgend was vorgefallen ist? Anders kann es doch bald gar nicht sein. So kann mann doch nicht sein Geschäft kaputt machen.  #d


----------



## klee (24. Februar 2003)

Ich kann nur sagen das da nichts vorgefallen is und das am sammstag 100% die ausfahrt zugesagt wurde.Is auch egal jetzt wir werden am sonntag von wismar fahren.


----------



## rideon1100 (24. August 2008)

*AW: Ms Rügenland*

Nun mal einen aktuellen Bericht über die MS RÜGENLAND. Im Mai 2008 war ich mit meinem Sohn (14) fünf Tage in Folge auf dem Schiff. Die Reservierung bei Frau Gräning (Ehefrau des Kapitäns) 4 Wochen vor dem Termin verlief top. An Bord gab es erstmal eine herzlich-rustikale Begrüßung und einen Kaffee. Die Fahrt bis zum ersten Hot Spot dauerte ca. 2 Stunden. Der erste Wurf brachte bereits den ersten Dorsch und das war richtungsweisend für die gesamten 5 Tage. Es war unschwer erkennbar, dass der Kapitän seinen Job beherrscht und die fängigen Stellen kennt. Frau Gräning, bei jeder Fahrt an Bord, ließ es sich nicht nehmen, selbst mit zu angeln und hatte dabei stets gut Dorsch in der Kiste. Ich kann allen nur empfehlen, ihr einmal über die Schulter zu schauen, ihre Tricks sind unbezahlbar.

Unser Erfolg stellte sich auch rasch ein. Wir beide hatten nach 5 Tagen insgesamt 151 Dorsche (!!!) in unserer Kiste. Die Heringe und Schollen sind noch gar nicht gerechnet. Nach dem Filetieren blieben 49,5 Kg feinstes, grätenfreies Filet übrig. 

Dorschangeln wie es Spaß macht! 

Nach unserer Erfahrung ist die Farbe der Pilker bei einer Tiefe von 30 Metern und mehr uninteressant. Wichtig ist die Aktion des Pilkers und der zweite Drilling am Karabiner. Als Beifänger haben sich kleine Gummifische bestens bewährt. Probiert es einfach mal aus.

Ich kann die Negativmeldungen der Anglerkollegen über die MS RÜGENLAND in keinster Weise verstehen. Wenn Kapitän Mani im Hafen bleibt, dann hat das seinen Grund. Er hat im Gegensatz zu den anderen Schiffsführern einen echten Kapitänsbrief und jahrzehntelange Hochseeerfahrung. Ich habe mich mit ihm über das Thema lange unterhalten, seine Argumente waren inhaltsreich und nachvollziehbar. 

Für uns Angler sind Sicherheit und Ordnung an Bord wichtig, dafür sorgt Frau Gräning mit Herz und Hand. 

Zusammenfassend kann ich sagen, dass die Zeit auf der MS RÜGENLAND ein Erlebnis war. Ein anderes Schiff kommt für mich nicht mehr in Frage.


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. August 2008)

*AW: Ms Rügenland*

1. Posting und dann gleich ein Werbebrief...?
Naja, fällt vielleicht nur dem aufmerksamen Beobachter auf. Dein Rat mit dem 2. Drilling oben ist übrigens ein Rat, die Fische zu reißen. Ist somit ein schlechter Rat für den fairen Angler - mehr etwas für den Reißer.
Vielleicht erklärt ja einmal jemand von der Rügenland selbst, warum man hier die Leute 2. mal hat anreisen lassen und dann nicht gefahren ist.


----------



## muz660socke (24. August 2008)

*AW: Ms Rügenland*

Das ist doch alles ein wenig unverständlich. Normalerweise wird doch ein Abend vorher angerufen und die Lage abgescheckt. Ist der aktuelle Seewetterbericht murks, so wird dieses im Vorfeld mitgeteilt und die Fahrt wird abgesagt. Das war bei unseren Tagesfahrten bis dato gängige Praxis. Meistens haben sich die Skipper oder die Reederei von alleine gemeldet. So sollte bzw. muß es sein.
Sollte die Fahrt trotz alle dem in die Hose gehen, gibt es doch meistens auch einen vernüftigen Grund dafür, der einem auch mitgeteilt wird. Die Begründung fehlt bei Dir leider. Warum?

Gruß Gerd


----------



## funcarve (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ms Rügenland*

Hallo zusammen,
endlich kann ich mal etwas zur Rügenland los werden.
Einiges kam ja schon zur Sprache, wovon ich nur einen Teil bestätigen kann, aber der Reihe nach:
Ausfahrt ca.Herbst 2007.
Ein Anruf am Vorabend ergab, das wir schon eine Stunde früher auf dem Kahn sein sollten, da die Ausfahrt, nicht wie geplant um 8.00, sondern schon um 7.00 starten sollte. Alle Teilnehmer waren auch pünktlich 6.30 am/auf Kutter, wer fehlte, war Käpt`n + seine ach so "nette" Frau. Um 7.45 kam dann Madam mit Picknickkorb und Hundchen unterm Arm angeschländert. Kein Wort über das Zuspätkommen o.ä.Wir hielten uns mit Äußerungen zurück, da wir ja noch Fisch fangen wollten. Bevor überhaupt der Motor angeschmissen wurde, rief Frau Feldwebel zum Rapport, sprich bezahlen. O.K. dachten wir, wenn das den Start beschleunigt, bezahlen wir mal zügig. Abgezähltes Geld bzw.Trinkgeld hätte den Start und ihre Laune erheblich verbessert. Erst als wirklich der letzte bezahlt hatte, wurde abgelegt. Übrigens gab es keine freundliche Begrüssung, geschweige den Brötchen oder Kaffee (oder wir hätten ihren Picknick Korb geplündert).
Bis zur ersten Drift verlief dann alles relativ normal, bis zu dem Punkt, wo ich auswarf. Oh Gott, jetzt kam der Oberst in ihr durch. Auf ihrem Kahn wird nicht ausgeworfen!!!!!!!
Ich sagte ihr nur, das ich nicht zum ersten Mal zum Fischen bin und ignorierte ihre Anweisung. Madam war auch danach mit ihrem eigenen Angeln/Pilken beschäftigt, sodas Gaff/Kescherrufe nur von mitleidenen Angelkollegen erhört wurden.
War mir dann aber letztendlich egal, hab mein Fisch auch so bekommen. Andere hatten da weniger Glück, haben halt dann mal n`Dorsch verloren. Kenn es eigentlich so, das der 2.Mann/Frau auf dem Kutter den Anglern mit Gaff/Kescher hilfreich zur Seite steht. Hier ist das anders, hier wird gefischt!!!
Nach dem Filetieren gings dann ans Kisten schrubben, ich sag euch, wer zu Hause dreckiges Geschirr hat, alles mitbringen, Frau General findet irgend einen Ideoten auf dem Schiff, der alles auf Hochglanz poliert. Mit Kisten ausspülen und Blut und Fischreste entfernen ist es auf diesem Kutter nicht getan, der arme Bursche, der dran glauben musste, durfte die Kisten auf Neuzustand polieren. Wenn wir noch Farbe beigehabt hätten, wir hätten den Kutter noch streichen dürfen.
Ansonsten kann ich zum Schiff nur sagen, geräumiger und gepflegter Kutter, der Käpt`n weiss, was er tut und Madam wird ihre Wechseljahre auch bald überstanden haben, vielleicht kriegt Sie sich dann wieder ein.
Ansonsten Petri Heil
funcarve


----------



## Hackersepp (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ms Rügenland*



funcarve schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> endlich kann ich mal etwas zur Rügenland los werden.
> Einiges kam ja schon zur Sprache, wovon ich nur einen Teil bestätigen kann, aber der Reihe nach:
> Ausfahrt ca.Herbst 2007.
> ...


 
|supergri |supergri Da muss die Frau Oberfeldwebel ja einen richtig guten Tag gehabt haben |supergri|supergri

Schön geschrieben! #6

Ich war zuletzt an Pfingsten 2008 auf der Rügenland. 

So schlimm wie du es darstellst war es nicht, aber der Oberfeldwebelcharakter ist dennoch deutlich zu erkennen.|supergri

Ich denke, dass sich wohl einige Kunden beschwert haben, und es sich deshalb ein bisschen zum positiven hin verändert hat. 

Mittlerweile wird während der ANfahrt zum 1. Spot kassiert.
Die ABfahrt war auch pünktlich.
Das Überkopfauswerfen war ebenfalls erlaubt.

Ich bin jetzt schon mit vielen Kuttern von Sassnitz aus gestartet:

Das Gaffen der Fische übernimmt der 2. Mann nur in Notfällen |supergri (REAL BIG FISH)

Da muss man sich gegenseitig ein wenig unterstützen.

Wahrscheinlich bist du mit  Erwartungen aus den anderen Kutterfahrten ( andere Häfen) gestartet... |supergri - so gehts hier nicht zu .

Gekehlt werden die Fische nicht auf der Rügenland; 

Doch eines kann ich über die in die Wechseljahre kommende,  Hündchen haltende Paris Hilton der Rügenland sagen:

Wenn man sich mit ihr versteht , ist sie auch nett, außer man schrubbt die FIschkisten nicht richtig aus


----------



## h1719 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ms Rügenland*



funcarve schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> endlich kann ich mal etwas zur Rügenland los werden.
> Einiges kam ja schon zur Sprache, wovon ich nur einen Teil bestätigen kann, aber der Reihe nach:
> Ausfahrt ca.Herbst 2007.
> ...


Das ist eine sehr ungerechte Einschätzung, hauptsächlich im letzten Teil. Auf jeden Angelkutter ist es üblich, dass die Schlachtplätze u.die Kisten sauber zu hinterlassen sind.Mann sollte sich als Angler auch nicht wie ein Pascha aufführen.Ich bin jedenfalls froh, wenn ich beim Angeln eine saubere Kiste übernehmen kann.


----------



## Dorschprinz (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ms Rügenland*

Ja,die Frau ist eben ein bißchen gewöhnungsbedürftig und man brauch Humor.Hat man aber nich immer um 7.00 morgens und dann noch ohne Kaffee,ich weiß.Wir sind jetzt im November gefahren,da war sie gar nicht mit.Wir durften auswerfen und mit dem Gaff kam der Helfer vom Käptn auch sofort zu mir als ich ihn brauchte.Bei der Fahrt davor hat aber ein Kollege auch einen schönen Dirsch verloren,weil kein Sch... geholfen hatte....
Kann also einige Punkte bestätigen.Ist aber trotzdem einer der besten Kutter auf Rügen.


----------



## funcarve (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ms Rügenland*

zu h1719,
klar sollen die Kisten und Filetierbretter gereinigt werden, aber ich seh nicht ein, das der zahlende Angler auch noch die Instandsetzung der Ausstattung des Kutters auszuüben bzw. zu finanzieren hat.
ich hab auch nicht gesagt, das die "Rügenland" ein schlechtes Schiff ist, nur bin ich von anderen Schiffen einen anderen Service gewohnt.
Und die Skipper und ihre Besatzung dürfen nicht vergessen, das wir, die zahlenden Angler ihren Lebensstandart finanzieren.
Und wenn ich mal kurz überschlage, bei nur 20 zahlenden Anglern komm ich auf über 600,-€ Einnahmen plus die Einnahmen aus komplett überteuertem Dosenbier und Erbsensuppe. Und das ist nur ein Arbeitstag (das mal 30, und du weist, wie schlecht es denen geht)
Ja, ja, jetzt kommt gleich wieder, brauchst ja nicht mit zu fahren.
Mach ich auch nicht mehr, zumindestens mit der "Rügenland", dann zahl ich lieber einem Skipper 40,-€, wo ich aber seh, der tut was für seine Angler an Bord.
Da krieg ich n`Hals, du schreist dir die Seele nach nem Gaff aus dem Leib und Madam pilkt am Heck ganz entspannt, ...kann se ja auch, hat ja deine 35,-€ (ca.) schon im Sack.
So, jetzt wieder runter kommen, wie schon erwähnt ist der Kutter ansonsten gut und wer noch ne echte Schwiegermutter sucht|krach:
wünsche trotzdem allen Petri Heil für 2009
funcarve


----------



## Hackersepp (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ms Rügenland*



funcarve schrieb:


> zu h1719,
> klar sollen die Kisten und Filetierbretter gereinigt werden, aber ich seh nicht ein, das der zahlende Angler auch noch die Instandsetzung der Ausstattung des Kutters auszuüben bzw. zu finanzieren hat.
> ich hab auch nicht gesagt, das die "Rügenland" ein schlechtes Schiff ist, nur bin ich von anderen Schiffen einen anderen Service gewohnt.
> Und die Skipper und ihre Besatzung dürfen nicht vergessen, das wir, die zahlenden Angler ihren Lebensstandart finanzieren.
> ...


 
hehe :q 
da wirst du auf Rügen lange suchen müssen , denn da läuft's auf allen Kuttern so ab. 

Die nächste Idee (zumindest für Rügen) wäre ja wohl dann ein Guide; 
Bei manchen darfst du auch Dorsche mitnehmen ( bis auf die großen). 

Da wirst du dem Skipper aber mehr als 40 Euro zu zahlen haben :q

Gruß Hackersepp


----------



## nostradamus (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ms Rügenland*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> die in die Wechseljahre kommende,  Hündchen haltende Paris Hilton der Rügenland



Klasse!!! #6#6
besser hätte ich die frau echt nicht beschreiben können. meine erfahrungen decken sich absolut mit deinen.

auf anderen schiffen ist das saubermachen und das "helfen":l
auch normal, aber der ton und die art sind eine andere. fahr doch einfach wie ich mit der tiedvortriev raus. :k:k:k:k:k
als ich den specks mitteilte, dass ich nur noch mit ihnen fahre, hatte ich gewonnen. #6

geiles boot:vik::vik:

nosta


----------



## funcarve (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ms Rügenland*

wie ihr seht ist diese Frau schon Forumweit bekannt, ich denk mir halt solche Geschichten nicht aus.
wenn der Service Rügenweit so sein sollte, dann kann ich mir ja die Trips dahin sparen. Da ich sowieso öfter mit Familie unten bin, ist Warnemünde eher mein Favorit, habe jetzt dort für den Herrentag 2 Tage mit 4 Leuten auf der "Pasewalk" gebucht. Der Kutter wird hier im Board und netzweit nur lobenswert erwähnt.
Noch mal zurück zum vorigen Thema, ich bin der Meinung, das der Angler auf einem Kutter für sein Geld (was nicht gerade wenig ist) mehr als nur eine Spazierfahrt auf der Ostsee verlangen kann. Erinnern wir uns an D-Markzeiten zurück, da hat dich der Käpt`n für 15,-DM zum Fisch gebracht, und sein Smutie stand Gewehr bei Fuß, wenn sich deine Rute gekrümmt hat.
Ich weis auch, das sich die Zeiten geändert haben, aber es gibt auch diverse Schiffe, die noch versuchen für die gestiegenden Preise ein vernünftiges Leistungsangebot zu liefern.
So nun Schluss mit der Mäckerei,
ich wünsche allen ein erfolgreiches Angeljahr und vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal auf`m Kutter
funcarve|wavey:


----------



## leuchtboje (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ms Rügenland*

ja, es gibt tatsächlich noch schiffe, auf denen sich echt bemüht wird...
z.B. die Einigkeit ab Heiligentown

und wenn man sich anschaut, wie voll die Einigkeit im Vergleich zu den anderen Schiffen jeden Tag ist (mal abgesehen davon, wenn mal eins eine Gruppe hat), dann sieht man, dass durchaus einige Angler diese Bemühungen, die Freundlichkeit und dieses familiäre Gefühl an Bord schätzen
und ich sage: GUT so, dass ist echte Marktwirtschaft - wer mehr macht, verdient auch mehr Geld!

an die Manschaft der Einigkeit: Weiter so!!!


----------



## hornijäger (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Ms Rügenland*

Warum die Einigkeit immer voll ist besonders  um diese jahreszeit kann sich wohl jeder denken.
Aber ich kann nur bestätigen der Service auf den Kuttern in Heiligenhafen ist schon ganz gut und die fischkisten sauber zu verlassen ist doch eigentlich ehrensache

gruß
Hornijäger #h


----------



## Accu 31 (7. Februar 2009)

*AW: Ms Rügenland*

Moin, bin neu hier, 
ich fahre seit circa 5 Jahren mit der Rügenland, und habe rein rechnerisch mein finanziellen Einsatz von 38 € (heute 40€) an Filet raus.(und den Fangspass dazu!!!) 
Käptain Manni ist ,soweit ich es einschätzen kann bestrebt, seinen Gästen das beste an Fangmöglichkeiten zu bieten wie es die Wettermöglichkeiten zulassen,Vera (Frau Kaptain)
hat zwar das sagen , wer darauf hört, ist selbst schuld !!!
Wenn unsere Truppe ein Termin haben möchte muss ich auch 10 Wochen vorher klarmachen, , und weiss nicht wie das Wetter wird.
 Vieleicht mal ein Tip !!! WWW.DWD:de !
Schaue ich mir immer 3 Tage vorher der Seewetterbericht an, und dann weiss ich was auf der OSTSEE los ist.
Im Hafen ist vileich ruhig, aber auf See ???... Ps; der Ton macht die Musik !
Käptn Manni hat auf die Kritiken reagiert, und hat einen Helfer an Bord, der das Gaff zur hand hat, und auch die Fischkisten säubrert. (


----------



## Elbfischer3 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Ms Rügenland*

Hallo,

wir hatten Ostern auf der Rügenland gebucht und letzte Woche die Nachricht bekommen, dass die Rügenland "nicht mehr fahren darf". Die Nachricht kam von der Chefin persönlich. Weiß wer mehr darüber?


----------



## norge_klaus (30. März 2009)

*AW: Ms Rügenland*

Hatte für den 28./29.03. gebucht und bereits am Abend des 26.03. die Info bekommen, das am Wochenende wetterbedingt die Ausfahrten ausfallen. Der Seewetterbericht war aber definitiv okay. War dann am 28.03. ab Warnemünde los und es war fast Ententeich und blauer Himmel. Soweit ist Rügen nun auch nicht von Warnemünde enfernt. Könnte also durchaus was drann sein, das die Rügenland keine Lizenz mehr hat.

Gruß

Klaus


----------

